# Best glue for under cabinet lights



## MikeP1234 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi, I'm new here. I am almost done making new kitchen cabinets. They are made with fir and I have routed a 3/4" groove in the bottom of the uppers to accept aluminum channel for led strip lights. What would be the best glue to attach the channeling with? I'm not quite sure what will last the longest.

Thanks for any help,

Mike


----------



## MattS (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Mike,

JB Weld would work well, as would many two-part epoxies (read the label - if they say aluminum and wood you should be good). You won't need to fill the entire groove with it, likely a good blob ever 6-10 inches depending on how long the cabinet is. That's how I'd do it anyway, but I haven't attempted it before. Good luck!


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

You may also consider using a high quality 2 way tape. The 3m VHB tape is pretty amazing. If you've ever seen trailers that the sheet metal skin doesn't have screws, it's probably held together by this stuff... at highway speeds...


----------



## MattS (Feb 17, 2010)

NickDIY said:


> You may also consider using a high quality 2 way tape. The 3m VHB tape is pretty amazing. If you've ever seen trailers that the sheet metal skin doesn't have screws, it's probably held together by this stuff... at highway speeds...


Wow, that stuff is insane. I just did some googling, I am using some of this stuff at the first opportunity.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Great advice from previous posts, but also consider the installation instructions on the light package may give you what works best with that product. Be safe.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

not alot of stress in this application... you could probably do it with just about any glue FWIW. So the right answer might just be whatever you have on hand.


----------



## phoenixbound (Nov 24, 2014)

VHB is the bomb! I have a roll of that stuff and it's amazing.


----------



## MikeP1234 (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks for the replys, I'm just trying to figure out the best way to keep them up the longest. I want them not to start popping off in 5-6 years. This is a second home that I'm restoring(circa 1906). It's a four hour drive, so I'm trying to do everything once and once only. Lots of good feedback so far, Thanks, I really appreciate it. The cabinets are being hand made with the cut for the lights drilled from the back within the 3/4" bottom to conceal everything. Should look nice when installed.

Any other suggestions would help me choosing. I'll post some pics when there in, should be next Friday.

Thanks Again,

Mike


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I believe I would use something not so permanent since lights wear out. Maybe some small brad nails or two sided tape. The led lights don't get hot so you might get away with using hot melt glue. It's easily removable if the need arose


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Never install anything that can't be easily removed. This is a tutorial on LED installation. They use the 3M Command strips for attachment.
http://www.flexfireleds.com/how-to-install-led-strip-lights-under-counter-under-cabinet-led-install/


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'd probably drill a few small holes and screw it up. Screws will hold as long as it takes the wood to rot, and are easy to remove.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

You can't put any screws or fasteners through an LED strip.


----------



## Wendel17 (Apr 20, 2009)

At work we use double sided foam tape. Usually the led strip comes with a strip of tape already attached, but if the lights are on for long enough, they'll get warm enough to release the tape. Sticking the factory tape to the foam tape seems to give a stronger bond.

For easy removal in case of a problem, we stick the lights to a strip of Dibond cut wide enough to screw to the cabinet. The Dibond is smooth enough that the tape sticks well.


----------



## MEP1 (Aug 14, 2015)

I use this stuff all the time:

http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=rel&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1

It's incredibly strong and heat resistant but not permanent if you need to remove it in the future.


----------



## MikeP1234 (Aug 19, 2015)

I am not mounting the lights to the cabinet, I'm recessing an aluminum mounting channel with a lens into the bottom of the cabinets, that is what I am trying to figure out what to mount with. The lights get double stuck taped into the channel. The clear or frosted lens comes out for easy access to the lights if needed.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## MEP1 (Aug 14, 2015)

The double-stick tape will still work to mount the channel, but it sounds like you could use screws.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> I believe I would use something not so permanent since lights wear out. Maybe some small brad nails or two sided tape. The led lights don't get hot so you might get away with using hot melt glue. It's easily removable if the need arose


+1: on the hot melt glue.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

I think I did a similar installation in the toe kick of kitchen cabinets. Hot glue did no work for me.
I ended up screwing the channel to the back of the tie kick. LED tape lights were held in with 3m double face rape and has held for three years running. Lens snaps into place.
I have used the same for inside glass cabinets and no issues.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I do not understand why you would not just use screws.

George


----------



## MikeP1234 (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm not mounting the LEDs directly to the bottom of the cabinets. I have routed a mounting channel in the bottoms to accept an aluminum mounting channel with a cover flush to the bottom to install the led lights within. After routing the 3/4" bottoms, no depth left for screws.the led strips will be affixed inside the channel with the 3M tape affixed to them. I will always be able to access the LEDs, I'm trying to figure out the most effect and longest lasting way to attach the aluminum channel.


----------



## Wendel17 (Apr 20, 2009)

MikeP1234 said:


> I'm not mounting the LEDs directly to the bottom of the cabinets. I have routed a mounting channel in the bottoms to accept an aluminum mounting channel with a cover flush to the bottom to install the led lights within. After routing the 3/4" bottoms, no depth left for screws.the led strips will be affixed inside the channel with the 3M tape affixed to them. I will always be able to access the LEDs, I'm trying to figure out the most effect and longest lasting way to attach the aluminum channel.


Silicon should hold the channel in.


----------



## MEP1 (Aug 14, 2015)

When you say "no depth left for screws," do you mean there's no material to put the screws into, or that you can't have screw heads sticking up into the channel? If it's the latter, just counter-sink screws so the head is flush in the channel. Otherwise, a few dots of adhesive caulk along the channel should hold it well.

If the channel is routed already, the adhesive tape I linked won't work because it will add thickness and you won't get your flush finish.

Can you link the LED units you plan to use?


----------



## MikeP1234 (Aug 19, 2015)

Here a pic of what they look like. They can be found on eBay, search led strip light mounting rails


----------

